# 5 Dock Paddle 13/08/06



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on the first outing and fish Ken. You cetainly picked a great day to start. I'm very disappointed at not being able to join you. The hobie certainly is a great platform from which to work a shoreline or set of moorings. You'll be into the bream in no time when it warms up.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Kraley,

congrats on the new kayak. Another hobie convert will certainly please Hobie Vic (Scott) & Hobie Aus (Steve). After watching Scott peddle around yesterday there are some definite advantages with the hobie.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Good to hear the Outback went well on the first trip out  perfect day to get out on the water.. When is the next day out?? Are u planning on heading up to the carp kill next weekend?
I have a spot on the trailer to get up there if that helps....

Tight lines

Paul.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the new Hobie and hoiking in ya first fish on her Kraley


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Yep, it was chicken for dinner last night!

Kraley and I cruised around Five Dock and surrounds with very very little to report fish wise. I trolled a rapala lure, a Killalure and an SX-40 and didn't get a single hit. I fished pilchards and bloodworms in 19 meters of water and neither were as much as nibbled by a box fish. All came to the surface completely intact :? . I doubt a hand grenade would have raised a fish yesterday where we were.

It was a cracker of a day however and it was great to meet another AKFFer. Your boat looks fantastic Kraley and you have clearly got the hang of it. As you say, nothing stats a conversation with people you've never met than a Hobie Yak. I had people coming out of yachts, slowing tinnies to watch, asking about the propolsion system etc. It's actually kind of nice as I have noticed that when people are messing around on boats they tend to be pretty relaxed and friendly.

One lost lure and nearly hooking a used condom floating on the surface on the SX-40 was as about as eventful as it got. Pity I missed it. Those things can be re-used you know :roll:

I am sorry we kind of lost each other Kraley. I eventually followed you around the bay trolling and could see you 500 meters or so in the distance. Kind of lost you in the sea of anchored boats after awhile. I jacked it in about 12:30 and headed home to spend some time with the kids.

Couple of things happened when I got into the boat ramp. Firstly some bloke with polaroids on told me that large silver fish were schooling only 5 meters out from the wall pretty much where you and I had been dragging lures. Guess they weren't hungry.

Secondly I started chatting to 3 guys who between them must have had 5 large trevally and about 20 Bream. I must admit that kind of pissed me off given that I was to be having chicken for dinner! Anyway it turns out that they had been fishing around the structure down at Luna Park and the harbour bridge using live nippers. The results spoke for themselves. It got me thinking that around Luna Park with it's wharf like structures would be perfect yak fishing territory. Particluarly with the ability to slide under the park itself and gain access to areas that no other boat could get under. The surrounding bay also looks great.

On the way home I picked up a small air horn and a set of flares. Why? Because I concluded on Kraley's and my excursion that getting run down by a stink boat/hit by a ferry would not be too difficult on a beautiful day in Sydney's water ways. There must have been 3 or 4 incidents yesterday when a boat suddenly altered their heading when they spotted Kraley and I and we were relatively close to other boats and the shore etc. Just got me thinking is all 

If I can locate a boat ramp closer than Five Dock I might just propose a trip for anyone interested in the Luna Park area.

All in all a great morning.

John


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice to hear the first trip went smoothly Kraley, grats on the Outback, they are a smooth Yak to fish from (in my opinion from my limited experience :lol: )

Shame about the fish but suonds like it was a good day on the water regardless.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Howdy Kraley

I reckon your onto something there mate find a piece of water and get to know it's secrets. Find out how it lives and breathes and you find out how the fish survive in it. I plan to do 90% of my fishing in Botany Bay so will get to know it's cycle and in turn get to know it's fishy residents. We may have to schedule another date to discuss our offshore bash. May I ask how many litres of fuel you would expect to use on a trip to and from our chosen desto.The Hobie is growing in numbers, must be a hell of a boat.
Does your wife and little one fish ? or is little one to young.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kraley and JT enjoyed both your reports being country I fished many years ago.

As a kid at school holidays I used to ride the tugboats around Sydney Harbour and up the Parramatta River and the wharves at various locations were always a goldmine to fish, and squid in a bay between Luna Park and Woolwich [can't recall the name, maybe Walsh?]

And kraley enjoy the Hobie mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> Could it be Berry's Bay?


Occy if I was there I'd buy you a coldie as a reward, I'm pretty sure that sounds familiar, as I only ever heard the tug skipper tell the deckie where we were taking the punts for delivery...always had a half hour to fish while the paperwork and punt was sorted.


----------

